# Black skin



## Amberrose (Jun 8, 2019)

Hi wonder if any one can help, my 4 month Amber colour Cockerpoo has started getting black skin and losing hair on her back leg and tail....does anyone know what this is or what courses this?. She is not biting it or scratching it, no sores or dry skin? Never seen this before


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

No idea but I would be getting it checked at the vets - hope she is OK


----------

